# Selbstgebauter Schreibtisch - Ideen gesucht



## luc99 (6. September 2014)

Hallo,

Wie der Titel schon verrät , habe ich vor meinen neuen Schreibtisch selbst zu bauen bzw. zu planen.
Ich möchte einige Gadgets und nützliche Dinge gleich einbauen - hier suche ich noch Ideen - ich hoffe, ihr mir hier ein paar coole Tipps geben könnt.
Es darf gerne etwas ausgefallenes sein, sollte aber nicht zu teuer werden. 
Ich habe bis jetzt an folgendes gedacht:

•USB- Hub integrieren
•Beleuchtung  durch LEDs
•Optimale Kabelführung einplanen 

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps !


----------



## Research (6. September 2014)

Form folgt Funktionalität.

Erstmal ausmessen.
Wo soll er hin?
Stört Licht? Schutzschild.
Standort- PC: Kann der da atmen? Staubt er ein? Kann ich ihn von dort aus säubern/warten/hervorziehen? Stoße ich gegen ihn, blokiert er mich? (Der PC.)
Standort- Monitor: Weg zum PC.
Steckdosenleisten, gesicherte und wie viele, Position der Anschlussbuchsen der Leiste, welche sind wirklich Nutzbar? Externe Netzteile, etwa für externe Festplatten, blockieren gerne 2 Buchsen.

HÖHE!!!!!! Tisch darf max. an die UNterkanten der Elbogen reichen.-> Gerade sitzen, (Ober)Arme nach unten, Unterarme nach vorne im 90°. Darunter muss der Tisch sein. SOnst ausrollbare Fläche für Maus und Tastatur.
Es sollte möglichst auf den Monitor hinab gesehen werden.  (Zusammenfassung Ergonomie)

Kabelhalterungen.
Netzwerkswitch.
Fächer für USB-Sticks.
Ablagen? Etwa für externe Brenner/Festplatten. Außer Reichweite der arbeitenden Glietmaßen.

Ablage für Getränge und Essen, weg vom PC.

Müll/Krimskrams-Ablage.

Beläuchtung von hinten.


----------



## luc99 (6. September 2014)

OK danke schonmal für die Tipps


----------



## hotelseven (14. September 2014)

Also ich habe mir meinen Schreibtisch vor etwa 2 Monaten neu aufgebaut, bzw. selbst geplant und dann gebaut. Der Arbeitsbereich wurde im Gegensatz zum alten stark vergrößert (zur Seite von 1,6m mit Luft rechts und links auf 2m, hinten wurde der 20cm große Spalt zur Wand reduziert. Dadurch wurde der gesamte Tisch nur etwa 20 cm weiter in den Raum gebaut, an der rechten Seite), die Ablage für den Monitor wurde entfernt und der Monitor an der Wand befestigt.
Dadurch habe ich maximalen Platz zum Schreiben, Zeichnen, Lesen, Basteln, etc. Mittig vom Tisch, genau vor der Sitzposition habe ich an der Wandseite eine halbrunde Aussparung gesägt, um diverse Kabel zum Monitor, bzw. davon weg, zu führen.
Außerdem etwa 15 cm davor eine rechteckige Aussparung für eine Kabeldurchführung.
Die Befestigung an der Wand erfolgte mit 4x4 Quadratleisten und 8er Sechskantschrauben, die 6cm in die Wand gehen. An diesen Leisten habe ich mit 3,5x16mm Schrauben diverse Klettkabelbinder (gabs bei Amazon für 3 Euro, zwar in Gelb, aber sieht man ja nicht, unter dem Tisch) befestigt, womit ich die diversen Kabel fixieren kann. Außerdem eine Schaltbare, schraubbare 6er und eine nicht schaltbare 3er Steckdosenleiste zum Anschrauben an die Tischunterseite. An der Position des Laptops wurde links eine runde Aussparung für eine Kabeldurchführung gelassen, um alle Kabel unter dem Tisch führen zu können.

Ich hoffe, die Beschreibung hilft dir bei deinen Plänen, wenn du möchtest, kann ich gerne morgen/in den nächsten Tagen Fotos vom fertigen Tisch und vom Bau hinzufügen um die Beschreibung zu untermalen.

-hotelseven


----------



## luc99 (14. September 2014)

Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Beschreibung.
Mittlerweile bin ich mir schon relativ sicher wie ich den Schreibtisch will, trotzdem danke.
Anfangs werde ich erstmal mit wenig Löchern anfangen, weil man die ja schlecht wieder rückgängig machen kann


----------



## hotelseven (15. September 2014)

Erzähl doch mehr von deinen Plänen. Ich habe gestern Abend noch vergessen zu schreiben, dass ich unten am Tisch, direkt hinter dem eckigen Durchlass einen 4 Port USB 2.0 Hub hab, der so ziemlich versteckt aber dennoch erreichbar ist.
naja, ich habe mir vorher mehrere Skizzen und Zeichnungen gemacht, wo alles sitzen sollte, wo ich sitze, wo mein Bildschirm hängen soll, wo der Schrank, dem ich vom alten Tisch übernommen hab hinsoll etc.
Dann alles vermessen, in den Baumarkt gefahren und eingekauft 

Diesen (EDNET USB 2.0 Hub 4-1 USB 2.0 Hub 4 Port | eBay) USB-Hub kann man durch aufbohren von 2 Löchern sehr gut überkopf unter den Tisch hängen!


----------



## luc99 (15. September 2014)

Also ich werde erstmal wiegesagt recht wenig einbauen.
Zurzeit habe ich folgendes geplant:
Eingebauter USB - Hub mit Kabeldurchlass, weitere Kabeldurchlässe und Kabelkanäle.
Später habe ich vor vielleicht mal indirekte Beleuchtung einzubauen oder später mal den PC in den Schreibtisch zu integrieren.


----------

